# 2012 brute force let's see em!!!



## Hooter71

Let's see the new brutes. Trying to figure out how to put pictures on here


----------



## J2!

You have to upload them to something like photobucket, then copy it from there and post it.


----------



## Hooter71

Well I'm at work right now. No computer acess


----------



## lilbigtonka

Download tapatalk on your phone way way easier then anything else


----------



## 10txram

Water wheelie..


----------



## onebadcummin

My brute


----------



## gtsum2




----------



## chevzr2

mine


----------



## jprzr

Here's my 2012 brute









Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

It's a 650i, but a 2012.


----------



## 05_brute

Stock tires suck!


----------



## battledonkey




----------



## battledonkey




----------



## Nasty-Nate

Mine...


----------



## Oilfield1

It been on here a million times but heres 1,000,001...lol...a 2012 i rebuilt totally then sold


----------



## battledonkey

Oilfield1 said:


> It been on here a million times but heres 1,000,001...lol...a 2012 i rebuilt totally then sold


Why did you sell it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Oilfield1

Actually I like to build them as much as ride them....however with that being said ,this is one of the only bikes that I sold that I really would like to have back.I actually sold this one to try a sxs....rode it one time and sold that too...lol


----------



## battledonkey

****, where do you live? I would sit on anything higher in value like that for weeks or months before I could flip it here south of San Antonio.


----------



## Oilfield1

Lafayette Louisiana


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Oilfield1 said:


> It been on here a million times but heres 1,000,001...lol...a 2012 i rebuilt totally then sold


SOOOO SICK!


----------



## brute12

What kinda bumper is that on the candy green 2012??


----------



## Oilfield1

Bbrute12 said:


> What kinda bumper is that on the candy green 2012??


Bison Trail series...only place I found it was on Bisons website


----------



## Bayouhntr23

From da iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

Here's my '12
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebadcummin

New gorilla cover


----------



## onebadcummin

New 10
Inch led bar installed


----------

